# Don't buy Garmin!



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

Asked helpdesk for help unlocking a Bluechart map card in my 188c Garmin. Got no help whatsoever. Basically was told I'm out of luck. So beware if you buy Garmin. Googled "Can't unlock Garmin Maps" And it looks like I'm not the only one that has had this problem. If anyone has had a problem replacing a Map card in their 188c lately let me know if there is an easy fix. I may have just wasted $300 on a GPS for my boat.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Garmin*



mustfish said:


> Asked helpdesk for help unlocking a Bluechart map card in my 188c Garmin. Got no help whatsoever. Basically was told I'm out of luck. So beware if you buy Garmin. Googled "Can't unlock Garmin Maps" And it looks like I'm not the only one that has had this problem. If anyone has had a problem replacing a Map card in their 188c lately let me know if there is an easy fix. I may have just wasted $300 on a GPS for my boat.


I will always own a Garmin, IMHO the best gps on the market and by far the best customer service. I might be wrong but the unit you are taking about was discontinued 8-10 years ago.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

That's an old unit the 188c. I've heard of people using this to unlock but on a unit that old it may not work. 
http://www.expertgps.com/gps-receivers/Garmin-GPSMAP-188C-Sounder.asp


----------



## 5moreminutes (Jan 14, 2014)

I fried my Garmin and they told me to send it in and pay $80.00 and they sent me a knew one! I'll be a customer for a long time.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Garmin has great units and I've had great luck with the tech support. My unit was purchased early this year and they just released the meteor which is the same as the sonic hub. My unit would recognize the meteor, so I called the support line and they walked me through a update and everything works as it should. Sounds like you may have an older unit. Garmin is a great unit to have and I will continue to buy they're products.


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

*glad for y'all*

Glad you guys had a good experience. Maybe I'm just jealous. I never knew I couldn't buy a used replacement unit and not be able to use it. My screen went out so I bought a used one to try and save some $$$. But my card won't work in the new used one. But the new used card works in my old unit. Go figure. I can see the reasoning in Garmin not helping people out with the older units. BUY A NEW ONE. right? Looks like I should've spent a few bucks more and done that. But it's a learning curve I don't want.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

mustfish said:


> Asked helpdesk for help unlocking a Bluechart map card in my 188c Garmin. Got no help whatsoever. Basically was told I'm out of luck. So beware if you buy Garmin. Googled "Can't unlock Garmin Maps" And it looks like I'm not the only one that has had this problem. If anyone has had a problem replacing a Map card in their 188c lately let me know if there is an easy fix. I may have just wasted $300 on a GPS for my boat.


I just went to Garmins website and it shows the 188c is a discontinued unit. Is it possible the maps you bought are not compatible with your unit? I would call them back and they normally will offer you a newer updated unit at a lower price.

https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/on-the-water/discontinued/gpsmap-188-188c-sounder/prod160.html


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

that 188c is at least 7-8 years old. if u paid 300 for it recently then u really got a bad deal. My 172c went out last year after 8 years of service and i upgraded to the 541s and couldnt be happier. They cant provide support forever.l


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

mustfish said:


> Glad you guys had a good experience. Maybe I'm just jealous. I never knew I couldn't buy a used replacement unit and not be able to use it. My screen went out so I bought a used one to try and save some $$$. But my card won't work in the new used one.
> 
> But the new used card works in my old unit. Go figure.


It's possible that the new used unit may just need an update, you can go to the website and download an update for the 188c and plug into your unit and do the update. This may fix the problem, If it worked on old unit it should work on new(used) unit.

I've gone the cheap route before and have gotten burned, sometimes it's best to sell everything and get the model you've been wanting for awhile!!!


----------



## AOK (Nov 29, 2012)

Go on garmins site look at the 188c look at compatible maps. If you bought the G2 vision its not compatible just the way the cookie crumbles. Same thing with raymarine lowrance certain units won't support the navionics platinum not all units will work with all maps.


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

txteltech said:


> I just went to Garmins website and it shows the 188c is a discontinued unit. Is it possible the maps you bought are not compatible with your unit? I would call them back and they normally will offer you a newer updated unit at a lower price.
> 
> https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/on-the-water/discontinued/gpsmap-188-188c-sounder/prod160.html


Will try this. Thanks


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Can you buy a new bluechart card? Seems like that might solve the problem.. I know, I know you purchased the other one and should have the right to use it. But it is what it is. Buying a new chart for the new screen would still be cheaper than a new unit but at this point you may be ready for an update...


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Can you install the new screen in your old unit?


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

13 years and going strong on a 182C. I'll definitely buy another Garmin when I decide to upgrade.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

MY 546 has been great. Garmin Replaced two 545 that I broke running redfish bay in 20-25 sse winds and all the cross chop. Unit was great but poor off on button and the chop caused the buttons to go out and quit. 

Great service. I did redo the old mounting bracket to soften the rough chop in that area. I would buy another one tomorrow.


----------



## toyakornottoyak (Jul 19, 2011)

I bought a Hand Held Garmin with the Gold Plan from West Marine. I was in and out of the store in 5 minutes with a new unit in my hand when it froze. DON'T know if their customer service is good but the Plan from WM was worth it.


----------



## Redalert (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm done with Garmin too! I have a 545s with a blue chart card that cost me about $1000 four years ago. Two years ago it started giving me problems loading the software and Garmin charged me $245 to swap it with a reconditioned unit. One month ago the reconditioned unit has bit the dust as well. Don't think I will give them anymore business. I like the unit other than the fact that it has been the most unreliable piece of equipment on my boat. That's not good for a piece that is designed for navigational use.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Bob must of made the purchase. With technology in GPS. 2-4 yrs stay together, anything older , well is oder. some can have a firmware upgrade and get up to current date. Doubt it though. For that price you could of gotton a newer used unit or a new unit for 400 that would blow the doors off it. 

Should of asked before Bob made the purchase... lol Throw it over board


----------



## lunardds (Dec 20, 2011)

I sent you a PM


----------



## frankcr (Aug 8, 2013)

We have five Garmins in use counting the cars and boats which do an outstanding job. I have two competitors units once used in the boat which are less than accurate.

Complain about Garmin if you will, but many of us swear by them.


----------

